# Storing essential oils in the tropics



## eleraine (Nov 2, 2013)

I live in Malaysia where the ambient temperature can go up to 30°C/86°F or higher during the day and around 28°C/82°F at night. I'd like to know how to properly store my essential oils. 

I currently store them in a mini bar fridge - temperature setting is so that it's cool but not cold - but the local store here has been telling me that it's okay to leave it out and just make sure that it's not in the sun. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 2, 2013)

Who at the local store said this? Essential oils do last longer if stored in a cool place. http://personalcaretruth.com/2013/10/lemon-on-the-rocks-keep-your-essential-oils-cool/

You might want to let this person know so she or he doesn't misinform other people. Although, to be fair, I store my EOs in the "sewing" room (don't sew anymore) because it's the coolest room in the house. This room just always stays cool for some reason. But I don't have a lot of EOs.


----------



## eleraine (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been trying to explain that I do this sort of storage coz that's what I was told by virtually everyone living in four-season countries and my friend brought up one point - what about the suppliers or manufacturers of these oils? Where and how do they store it? I told her that they have their own quality control and that means investing in a cold room, etc. She didn't sound so convinced as some local suppliers here are not exactly up to standard. I don't know if it's the mentality here or just lack of knowledge on their part.

But it scares to me to know that while I may be storing my oils the "right" way, my supplier may not and that could compromise the quality of the oils. Or am I too "paranoid" in that aspect?


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 2, 2013)

I deal with alot of essential oils. There are three important factors. One, that they are stored in a non-porous container that will also not allow light in. So the brown glass bottles prevent bad stuff from building up, and block light. Two- keep them cool- i have mine in a closet of a room that stays around 70 degrees. Three, keep the light out. I have had EO's that have lasted a long time with doing all this. I dont know that you have to keep them in the fridge? but you know your temps better than we. You will know your EO's have gone bad  by two ways, the lighter oils will turn dark, and the darker oils will have a stouter smell. good luck!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2013)

I understand your paranoia because I have this feeling when I buy carrier oils. I don't know how long these oils may have been sitting before they're shipped out. Most do have a 'best if used by' date but you never know...

Do you know who the manufacturers are for the EOs? I wouldn't be too concerned as long as they're a reputable company. This is just my opinion but I think the EOs will be fine as long as the bottles are sealed. It's really once you open them that the countdown begins on shelf life. You might find this article from aromaweb helpful and you'll also find a link in it to storing essential oils.

Now I have a confession to make - my EOs are old, really old, a couple of years older than I've read is recommended.  However, they're all in amber bottles and stored in a room that never really has much of a temperature fluctuation. (I have a theory this is because this room is in the center of the house and the other rooms act like insulators. But I'm probably just being silly thinking this is the explanation.) Anyway, they're all still good - even the citrus ones which I find amazing. Perhaps it's because I open them, remove what I need and then cap them right away. I don't know but they've lasted but I'm starting to feel I really need to finish off the orange EO. However, just because I think they still smell good and look good doesn't necessarily mean someone else would agree about their quality. My understanding is that older EOs are not considered potent for aromatherapy. I don't mind because I use them for scent and not for therapeutic qualities. 

I want to mention that I'm not an expert on EOs and everything I've written is just my opinion based on what I've experienced. I'm certain experts and aromatherapists would disagree with my opinion about how long EOs really last. So, take my info with a grain of salt. 

I'd follow My Mountain Soaps' advice and watch to see if any EOs change in color or smell a bit off. Also, watch for cloudiness in them.

I know Lindy is an aromatherapist so maybe she'll see this post and be able to give more information.


----------



## eleraine (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! The main reason they are in the fridge is because outside, our room temp is about 86 F. It can go higher on a really hot day. But otherwise, it is this temp on average throughout the year. Would that still be okay?


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 3, 2013)

personally i would try to find a way to keep them closer to 70 degrees, definitely no more than 80. maybe a basement or cellar? but much like hazel, i am no expert, just have done a lot of reading. Maybe like she said, Lindy would know more. But all that to say this, i do not know if keeping them colder would harm them? maybe keeping them in the fridge is ok? i just know above 80, your pushing it. Good luck though!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2013)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> personally i would try to find a way to keep them closer to 70 degrees, definitely no more than 80. maybe keeping them in the fridge is ok? i just know above 80, your pushing it.



I agree. Keeping them in a refrigerator may not be necessary but you don't want them sitting for long periods in a warm area. What size bottles do you buy and how quickly do you use them up?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2013)

Keeping your EOs in a fridge is ideal!  The cooler they are without freezing the longer they will last plus you are also accomplishing keeping them out of the light.  I wish I had the room for a mini fridge and that is on my wish list, believe me.

Just a note on BBF dates.  They are actually retest dates, not dates that the product actually spoils.  A lot of oils will last way longer than the BBF so you can breath a sigh of relief there.  Essential oils can last for years and years without going bad if they are properly stored, so Hazel your oils are probably just fine.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Lindy! I appreciate the help. :grin:


----------



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2013)

You're welcome....


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 3, 2013)

See! Lindy set us right!!!!


----------



## eleraine (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay, fridge is it then! Am glad that I listened to my instincts.


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a refrigerator in my store room only storing EOs. Expert suggest to        store them in as  cool a location as possible. Avoid keeping essential oils in a location  that is prone to temperature changes.


----------



## seven (Dec 18, 2013)

holy crap, thank god i read this thread. i live in a country where the climate is just like eleraine's. making room in the fridge as we speak. dont wanna waste my EOs.

thanks eleraine for bringing this up..


----------

